
The Tragedy of the Common Lisp: Why Large Languages Explode - okket
https://medium.com/@erights/the-tragedy-of-the-common-lisp-why-large-languages-explode-4e83096239b9
======
okket
Previous discussion from 4 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9738866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9738866)
(135 comments)

